# 09 orca deal



## wheelio (Nov 29, 2006)

Is this a good deal? 2009 orca for 1800.00. the guy said he built it up and it just felt to small so he's selling the frame and fork. Is there any diff. in the 09s compared to the 2010s? What size seatpost do I need if I pull the trigger. I'm currently riding a Look 585, How does the Orca compare In ride quality ,comfort ,blah, blah, blah, all the usual stuff. Thanks


----------



## Inferno218 (Jan 25, 2009)

There are no good deals on orcas. The top tubes break and the warranty sucks, especially if you are buying used. Get something else. Cervelo would be a good place to start looking.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

For 2010 Orca now has the BB30 bottom bracket and 1 1/8 to 1 1/2 tapered head tube. That's the 2 changes for 2010 besides colors.
I just switched from an 08 to a 2010. From 2008 to 2010 they went from Alloy drop out's and seat collar to magnesium (save weight) and also stiffened up the frame (I think they said 20%). on top of the stuff I mentioned above for 2010. That being said I've put a few hundred miles on my 2010 now and can honestly say I feel no difference at all between the 08 and 2010. Granted I weigh only 155lbs and I do not race so I'm not pushing this frame to anywhere near it's limit's. I have however been riding road for 20 years and raced a good portion of my younger years so I know what a good bike feels like and Orbea has it dialed in my opinion.
BTW $1800 seem's like a good deal to me.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

rcharrette said:


> For 2010 Orca now has the BB30 bottom bracket and 1 1/8 to 1 1/2 tapered head tube. That's the 2 changes for 2010 besides colors.
> I just switched from an 08 to a 2010. From 2008 to 2010 they went from Alloy drop out's and seat collar to magnesium (save weight) and also stiffened up the frame (I think they said 20%). on top of the stuff I mentioned above for 2010. That being said I've put a few hundred miles on my 2010 now and can honestly say I feel no difference at all between the 08 and 2010. Granted I weigh only 155lbs and I do not race so I'm not pushing this frame to anywhere near it's limit's. I have however been riding road for 20 years and raced a good portion of my younger years so I know what a good bike feels like and Orbea has it dialed in my opinion.
> BTW $1800 seem's like a good deal to me.


Thanks for your review of the '10. I love my '07 (that I bought_ USED_ and the top tube is still not broken!  ) and was curious if the changes to the new model were significant. I weigh 158 and don't race either so thanks for answering my question. Still, the '10 LOOKS fantastic! If I ever do break my frame, I'll get a new one! (Yes, I love it that much!)
Congratulations on yours and post a picture if you haven't already. :thumbsup:

OP- $1800 is fair for an '09. I paid $1600 for my '07 last year....


----------

